# Hair care tips after Japanese Straightening



## Jessica81 (Dec 1, 2006)

So I did the Japanese straightening, and now my hair is very dry and it is breaking at the point where new hair growth meets the straightened hair. Is there something I can do? Some kind of deep conditioning?


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2006)

Do frequent deep conditioning treatment and use UV protective or hair sunscreen product for outdor activity.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with deep conditioning. Maybe trying something too like Biolage Cera-Repair or a hot oil treatment.


----------



## divyajinju (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Jessica

I had the same problem, my hair stylist suggested getting a Thyroid test done (TSH &amp; T4), and turns out I was having low thyroid.

I hope itz not that for you... but thatz a possibility for people who lose hair after Jap. Straightening.


----------



## LVA (Dec 8, 2006)

agree


----------



## babyBI (Jan 5, 2007)

you need to take care your hair after straitening because your hair will be very dry . I think you should try some new shampoo and conditioner such as : Kensuko or Livegain . They are Japanese and Korean brand and very good for straitening hair .


----------



## brit20 (Jan 11, 2007)

hi guys im from missouri does anyone no somewhere i can go that i dont have to fly to get the treatment done?


----------

